# IUI MEET DETAILS FOR 6th MAY



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

After a nightmare time, I have finally booked the restaurant for the IUI meet on 6th May

I have booked The Longwall Beefeater on Oxford Business Park which has Premier Travel Inn attached to it. (Rooms can be booked on the internet at www.premiertravelinn.com and it is the Oxford one you want not Oxford South)

The table is booked for 7pm, the only time they could accommodate a large party - have provisionally booked the table for 18 people but have to confirm the final figure the week before. They also could not do one table, but the tables will be close together so will be a game of musical chairs (KJ plenty of time for you to organise!!!!)

The menu is a set menu and we do not need to pre-order. The cost is £11.99 for two courses or £13.99 for three courses which I think is fab value!

And the menu is:

*Starters*

Breaded Mushrooms
Soup of the Day
Potato Shells
Prawn Cocktail
Ceasar Salad

*Main Course*

8oz Rump Steak
Salmon in bearnaise sauce (think that is spelt wrong!!!)
Marinaded Chicken
Rack of Ribs
Rice Stack (Vegie)
Ceasar Salad (Vegie) Chicken or Salmon can be added

*Deserts*

Chocolate Sundae
Caramel Apple Pudding with Custard or Ice Cream
Passionfruit Icecream Cake
Profiteroles
Ice Cream Desert

I need to know final figures by 27 April, as I have to confirm numbers

Any problems then let me know


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - We don't need to pre order so you can decide on the night!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

So far we have:

Moomin and DH
Julie and DP
Mollyw
Candy
Starr
Looby Lou and little one!
Sarah and DH 
Kelly and DH
KJ


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Moomin for arranging this.   I have booked my room too so please count me as a definite - no DP though.
Love Molly
x

BTW. I am worried about Kelly - she's not been online since Sunday.  Have you heard from her....


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Molly

Kelly is fine, I texted her earlier after your last post and she will be on line later when she gets home, she has been suffering from yet another nasty bug.

Glad you can make the meet to... can't wait

Moomin
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Moomin - and glad Kelly is okay. 

Didn't they do a ticker of chips (or potatoes)?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Count me in no DH, thanks for organising it x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Count me in.... booked room too.... no dh though... mind you have booked a double in case he changes his mind!!

Looking forward to it..

Ta Moomin for organising


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Can i come too please + a little one  

Miss you all  

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Off course you can and the little one to


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Wish I could come........ I'll be there in thought


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry i cannot go as i am at a childrens birthday party on that day from 3 to 6 and the drive to the meeting would be too long after such long day. will try and come to the next one if it is in the day at the weekend.x
enjoy yourselvesx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

25 DAYS TO GO! ANY MORE TAKERS?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

On the case already!!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm really hoping to come, just hanging fire on a mates 40th b'day celebrations which i have a feeling may be that day


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck,

Keep forgetting to ask my sis if she will have Oli over night AGAIN   will let you know this week promise


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor blimey Julie,are you on comission I am gonna aweet talk my sis tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

So far to date we have 8 and a little one who are definates

Moomin and DH
Julie and DP
Candy
Mollyw
Starr
Looby Lou and little one

Still waiting for confirmation from

Kelly and DH
KJ
Sarah and Jason
Erica

I will need to know the week before for definate figures as I have to call the restaurant to confirm the final figures


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

still waiting....sorry


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor its really weird not being the one trying to get everyone to get sorted,your doing a fab job Moomin   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Kelly, it has been a nightmare, at least I don't have to get food orders from people!

Have you asked your sister yet?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

YEY !!! WE CAN COME


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippeee!!!!           Richard will be pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks Julie - one back at you!!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Moomin,
Thank you so much for arranging a meet for the IUI folks. Unfortunately I can't make it but I hope you all have a whale of a time!  

love Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies,

Forgot to say that me and Michael will be staying over   Michael will deffo be drinking with Richard   and hopefully       I wont be drinking along with Moomin  

Really looking forward to it

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - the thought of Michael and Richard together again!!!!         

He will have to be fairly good as we are off to my parents on the Sunday as they are just over the hour away from Oxford!  Really hope we can celebrate a BFP for you as well.  Need a reason for a balloon!!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I can't come & am gutted.
DF's favourite cousins hen night & as they are really close & she has asked him to be her witness I really must make the effort   I knew the wedding was the end of May but only got told of the hen night on Sunday. 

Don't get me wrong I'll have a   & a good few  but I was hoping I would be able to come to this meet. Never mind, a few people couldn't make it so maybe someone will sort a summer one   I know Moomin doesn't want to but how about you Julie  

Going on the hen night with my mom, sis & MIL, nothing like being chaperoned is there   

Hope you all have a great night (of course you will   ) & please take some pics for those of us that can't be there.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie you really are an   
I'd do it myself but really haven't got the time & with no computer at home it's impossible.


Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to remind you all that I need to have final figures for the meet by next Saturday morning as I have to call the restaurant before I go to work.

Only 2 weeks to go now.... any more takers? Come on girls you know you want to!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me  

Apologies in advance to everyone going to the meet as I am officially going to be        1 , 2 , 3, FLOOR 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me agian

Just checking I am booking the right hotel,its the OXFORD one int it not oxford south!!

And its £58 for a double room,is that what you all got,having a blonde moment!! hour
Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

kelly that is the one, and that is the price we paid.... can't wait to see you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me too    am really looking forward to it now   

Think I am deffo having 3 courses what about all you lovlies,you know you want to 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Depends on the old appetite, but should be able to manage 2!!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok put me on the list..i'm coooooooooooooooooooooming!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you're still coming starr..wasnt sure you'd be up to it


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey the 3 k's are coming Kelly 1,  kelly 2 and Kj    

Kelly x

ps if I book the room now do I pay for it now or on the day??


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I wasn't sure KJ... but thought i might miss out on something   

Are you staying??

Kel... i think you pay when you leave honey... they just take your card as a guarantee.........


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*So far we have 13 takers and a little one for the meet. Any more takers as I need to confirm the final figures on Saturday morning before I go to work?

Only 10 days to go........  *


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice one Julie


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Would love to come to the 'do' and catch up with all the gossip, but the dates no good for me. (and i have nothing to wear except XL mens clothes!  )

Have a fabby time - I'll be thinking about you! Behave yourselves!  

Cathy


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr glad you are coming, we will look after you x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone 

Well this is the list that I have to date - remember tomorrow I need to call the restaurant to confirm the final figures.  Oh I can't wait!!!!

Moomin and DH
Julie and DP
Mollyw
Candy
Starr
Sarah and DH 
Kelly and DH
KJ

Will update next week the final details!!!!

Moomin
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Final details for next Saturday 6th May

this way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,56199.msg748927.html#msg748927


----------

